# ;)



## Battou (Oct 4, 2008)

Taken with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 (captive subject)
Originally posted





Bigger here


Barred Owl

The shot seems to have lost some sharpness during scaling for web use but meh....


----------



## abraxas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks. He had  "Trust Me" written all over his face, I could not resist. 

I'm beginning to think maybe I should push the saturation and contrast on this one.....


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 5, 2008)

Heh heh, good one!


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2008)

I like this!
I think you could boost contrast on the whole image, but saturation I think only on the bird - background and tree look well saturated to me!


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heh heh, good one!


Thanks



Overread said:


> I like this!
> I think you could boost contrast on the whole image, but saturation I think only on the bird - background and tree look well saturated to me!



Well, I boosted the contrast and it did exactly what I wanted and now I think pushing the saturation might be a mistake. At forty points on CS3's contrast slider, I may have over done it a touch, but it looks alright on this POS moniter.

Thanks.


----------



## matt-l (Oct 5, 2008)

its like he's hiding something or pulling a prank on his friend and winking to you saying dont  tell him. 

Great shot!!


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Battou (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing More?


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome shot. I think shes flirting with you, big guy.


----------



## Battou (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Early (Nov 24, 2008)

Very sharp!  A very capable lens, that.  What's the max aperture?


----------



## Battou (Nov 24, 2008)

Max aperture is f/5.6. Vivitar made them for just about every film body mount that I can think of. I have one for my Olympus and this one for my Canon (FD) and I was considering one I saw for my Minolta but passed on it due to finance. But yes this is a great lens once I got the hang of it.

Thanks.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 29, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you. There are others from this session loafin around somewhere.


----------

